# Excel - Disappearing (unusable) right click menu



## markhopski (Nov 8, 2007)

I have just installed Office 2003 on a new laptop (after being fed up with Office 2007 "improvements") and have a problem with Excel which existed as well with Office 2007 (thus - I think somehow Vista may be causing this - but who knows).

Problem: Right click menu in excel only briefly (millisecond) flashes when I right click, making it unusble. I do not have any problem with right click menu in other programs (word, powerpoint, quicken, etc...) - only excel - so likely not a mouse problem (the same disappearing act happens with my touchpad right click as well as with my Logitech wireless mouse right click).

Any ideas to solve this? It really hampers my use of excel.

Thanks-

Mark


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

The following thread deals with slow right-clicks, but I think the concept - and the ways to fix it - are the same:
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/slowrightclick.htm


----------



## markhopski (Nov 8, 2007)

I appreciate the thought slurpee - but let me try to describe the problem more clearly:


When I right click using my Logitech wireless mouse, the menu displays for a 1/4 second and disappears. If I click again and again - it does the same;
If I right click using my touchpad right key - the menu works;
This is only happening in excel (word, IE, other non-msft programs all work);

I now believe this is a mouse issue - but I have searched all settings and cannot identify the problem.

Any further ideas?

Thanks much!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

It happens only when you have Excel open? Then it doesn't sound like a mouse problem, however, this is beyond my abilities - I am mostly a software junkie. Good luck!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Try another mouse first. They do die and do funky things. Always check with another mouse first.


----------



## markhopski (Nov 8, 2007)

Bizarre is the only way that I can describe how this problem was created.

I had separate wireless USB plug-ins for the wireless keyboard and the wireless mouse (this is how it worked on my IBM dock station previously). I unplugged the one for the mouse and BOOM - the right click excel menu works fine now.

I can only guess that Logitech's updated software allowed for a single USB plug-in to run both wireless devices and somehow using two gave the bizarre problem ONLY in excel.

I love this tech world.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

You might want to let the manufacturer know also. Could be information they could use for future updates maybe..


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ach - firefytr, remember what I said elsewhere about reading too fast? 
I thought markhopski said it also didn't work when he used his touchpad, so I dismissed my thoughts about the mouse!
LOL!!!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

LOL! Tsk, tsk geezer..


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

firefytr said:


> LOL! Tsk, tsk geezer..


Ouch!!! Time for my nap - I've been up for 4 hours....


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

slurpee55 said:


> Ouch!!! Time for my nap - I've been up for 4 hours....


LOL! Don't break a hip..


----------

